
Facebook ex-security chief: How ‘hypertargeting’ threatens democracy - longdefeat
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/facebook-security-officer-alex-stamos-targeting-risk-142859539.html
======
kerng
Alex Stamos is an interesting CISO both Yahoo and Facebook had giant breaches
under his tenure and he leaves pretty much right after.

~~~
m0zg
"Success consists of going from failure to failure without loss of
enthusiasm."

\-- Winston Churchill

~~~
sexyrouter
I hope people stop quoting such an awful man responsible for genocide in South
Asia. It's a very painful memory for some everytime his name comes up.

------
pixl97
I didn't realize that Alex was part of the of the Oregon Trail generation till
now. Heh, I feel a kinship with him, though we have never met. Having to let
corporate types over rule you that security is a secondary concern to profit.
And they may not be wrong in the sense that you need profit to survive. But
much like burning oil for fuel, our security pollution is building up and the
entire world is starting to pay for it.

~~~
throwaway415415
Oregon trail?

~~~
otoburb
It's a game.[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Oregon_Trail_(series)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Oregon_Trail_\(series\))

~~~
moonshinefe
Uhh, I grew up playing the game in public school in the 90s and certainly
never considered myself identified by that particular game or felt connected
with anyone because they happened to play a game in that series too. That's
just weird. There were hundreds of games at the time.

~~~
martincmartin
The game was taught in many schools in the U.S. for a while. So many kids who
weren't gamers, or didn't have a computer and home, would have played it. That
makes it different from the hundreds of other games.

------
tacoman
Stamos sometimes has a guest spot on the Risky Business podcast. He's
incredibly insightful and candid. Other than Dan Geer, I can't think of anyone
else that can articulate the current state of infosec as well as he can.

~~~
nelsonic
Direct link: [https://risky.biz/RB522](https://risky.biz/RB522) for anyone
wondering. (Agree super insightful)

------
black_puppydog
That would be much more interesting, if yahoo.com wasn't so obnoxious with
their hypertargeting cookie settings. :|

~~~
eveningcoffee
Yahoo thinks that GDPR is a new cookie law. Lets see how long this idea will
fly.

------
blub
I haven't managed to bring myself to view any webpage owned by the Oath group,
of which Yahoo is apparently part of since the GDPR came into effect.

They opt-in by default for dozens and dozens of advertising companies from all
over the world, including many from Europe. Some of these companies are
considered fundamental partners and one can't even opt out of having one's
info pilfered by them. Google and Facebook are apparently two of them... which
makes the whole exercise pointless.

I selected to view the privacy policy of one of the partners and when I
returned everything was pre-selected again. Scum.

------
rblion
Anyone have a link to the lecture?

------
techslave
him again? come on dude. move on.

